# Need DOS based USB 2.0 driver.



## StumpedTechy

Okay I know this is a tall order....

I need a DOS based USB 2.0 driver that works wit ALL kinds of controllers. My current USB 2.0 driver works in about 3/4ths of our PC's but then in the other 1/4th it just does not load.

I know its not the device its detecting because this device is the same HDD that gets detected all the time. I know its not a USB 1.1 vrs USB 2.0 problem because I have 2 almost similar PC's HP dc7600 and HP dc7100 where the 7100 this driver works and is 2.0 and the 7600 the the driver does not work.

Here is the driver I am using.

"USBASPI.SYS" ("Panasonic v2.06 ASPI Manager for USB mass storage"). 

Basically I want to make it so this driver is useable on all of our machines or find another one to fit the bill.


----------



## JohnWill

Dream on!  I suggest you consider a Linux based approach, they have much better USB driver support.


----------



## StumpedTechy

Okay dumb questions but i have no linux knowledge at all and any time i try and get some I get shameful answers....

Will linx run dos based programs natively or will I have to fiddle both with linux loading AND linux running the program I need to run?


----------



## JohnWill

The latter.  What exactly are you trying to do with DOS and USB? I found it to be so "fiddly" to get USB to work on DOS for all environments that I gave up.


----------



## StumpedTechy

Well if you need all the gory details. right now we have bootable CD's, we have a USB drive, we have requirements for dos entry into PC's to backup folders onto the USB drives when the PC's won't boot on their own, we have dos based diagnostic utilities (yes you heard me right the company is too cheap to update to osmething a little more modern) on the bootable CD's and I was ALSO hoping to encroperate ghost into this somewhere as well and get rid of 1) multiple medias having to be carried around and 2) making a nice boot menu to just automate a ton of different things. 

In all just a little house cleaning and simplicity out of a big hodge podge mess


----------



## JohnWill

Well, you could build yourself a Windows-PE boot CD, which will allow you to recognize a wider variety of stuff. Look into BartPE, you can add applications and make yourself a nice environment which might do the trick. Any approach you take is going to be some work to get it all working...


----------



## Buffpot

Enter " DOS USB 2.0 Driver" into Google and you get 2,300,00 results...the first one I looked at http://www.bootdisk.com/usb.htm might help you on your way.


----------



## JohnWill

Well, you'll get lots of hits, but that doesn't mean the drivers work. Symantec could never get the DOS based GHOST to reliably recognize USB devices in all cases, and I doubt some set of drivers you download will do any better.


----------



## Squashman

I second the motion on Bart PE.


----------



## StumpedTechy

Also bootdisk.com points you towards using 3 different methods one of which is the Panasonic one I stated before hand as well...

Many of these "hits" I have already triedd. Trust me I don't ask many "google it and see" questions.

I am kind of back burnering this for a little while I have a full plate on some other items I have to finish


----------



## JohnWill

I've also been down this road of trying to find a "universal" MS-DOS USB driver, and I came away from the experience pretty well convinced that if one exists, it's really well hidden!  I don't think there's enough interest in developing such a beast for MS-DOS to make it happen in the future.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I too have spent a lot of time trying to get DOS USB working.
I gave up. Now I use a Linux live CD to do the data recovery and CD based DOS utilities for the diagnostics.
Bart's PE is another way to go.


----------



## rickseminole

This Procedure is for your internal CDROM to work with your External USB hard drive using Norton Ghost 2003

PC DOS BOOT DISK: Create a PC DOS boot disk with Norton Ghost 2003 and edit the disk.

(DISK FILES)
AUTOEXEC.BAT
COMMAND.COM
CONFIG.SYS
D1000DD.SYS (add file)
GHOST.EXE
HIMEM.SYS (add file)
IBMBIO.COM
IBMDOS.COM
MOUSE.COM
MOUSE.INI
MSCDEX.EXE (add file)
OAKCDROM.SYS (add file)
USBASPI.SYS (add file)
Delete GUEST.EXE to fit the above files.

(Edit CONFIG.SYS)

[menu]
menuitem=USB,INSTALL DRIVERS FOR USB EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE
menuitem=EHDD,KEEP EXISTING DRIVERS FOR USB EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE
menudefault=USB,30
menucolor=7,0

[USB]
DEVICE = USBASPI.SYS /v

[EHDD]
DEVICE = USBASPI.SYS /nocbc

[COMMON]
DOS = HIGH,UMB
LASTDRIVE = Z
DEVICE = HIMEM.SYS
DEVICEhigh = DI1000DD.SYS 
DEVICEhigh = OAKCDROM.SYS /D:cdrom001

(Edit AUTOEXEC.BAT)
@echo off
SET TZ=GHO+05:00
MOUSE.COM
cls
lh MSCDEX.EXE /L:X /D:cdrom001 
echo Loading...
GHOST.EXE
Laptop Users: Create a CD boot disk with Nero Express and burn the image on the CD that is needed for your external hard drive.

Hope this works for you.


----------



## JohnWill

While the USB drivers supplied with GHOST 2003 work for some configurations, they don't work for many. Been there, done that, burned the T-Shirt.


----------



## Jedi_Master

StumpedTechy said:


> Okay I know this is a tall order....
> 
> I need a DOS based USB 2.0 driver that works wit ALL kinds of controllers. My current USB 2.0 driver works in about 3/4ths of our PC's but then in the other 1/4th it just does not load.
> 
> I know its not the device its detecting because this device is the same HDD that gets detected all the time. I know its not a USB 1.1 vrs USB 2.0 problem because I have 2 almost similar PC's HP dc7600 and HP dc7100 where the 7100 this driver works and is 2.0 and the 7600 the the driver does not work.
> 
> Here is the driver I am using.
> 
> "USBASPI.SYS" ("Panasonic v2.06 ASPI Manager for USB mass storage").
> 
> Basically I want to make it so this driver is useable on all of our machines or find another one to fit the bill.


Have you tried this web site?

http://www.stefan2000.com/darkehorse/PC/DOS/Drivers/USB/

Scroll down to Cypress USB Mass Storage Driver it's supposed to support USB 2.0...


----------

